# Photoshop or another way?



## Likal (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there any other way to edit my photos, without Photoshop? Or is Photoshop the best way to edit the photos?


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

There are TONS of other programs, some web free.  Photoshop is just kind of an industry standard.  Do a 5 sec google search and you'll find plenty of other programs.  I use Lightroom 3 WAY more than Photoshop.

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 3, 2011)

GIMP is probably the most common freeware.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 3, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> There are TONS of other programs, some web free. Photoshop is just kind of an industry standard. Do a 5 sec google search and you'll find plenty of other programs. *I use Lightroom 3 WAY more than Photoshop*.
> 
> Sent from Erics iPhone! (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


 
+1


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2011)

Are your photos in the JPEG, TIFF, or Raw file format?

GIMP does not include a Raw converter, though there are many free ones online.


There are 3 versions of Photoshop:
for the regular consumer/hobbyist there is Photoshop Elements, about $70.
for professionals, and the industry standard, there is Photoshop CS5 ($699, retail) and CS5 Extended ($999, retail)
for professionals that make a lot of images and have a large database of images to manage Adobe developed Photoshiop Lightroom 3. Lightroom is designed to be a compliment to CS5 and CS5 Extended, however many use Lightroom as a standalone image editing application.
Adobe offers students substantial discounts (up to 80% off) in their Education Store: Adobe.com Site Requirements

Apple makes a Lightroom equivilent called Aperture.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2011)

Likal said:


> Is there any other way to edit my photos, without Photoshop? Or is Photoshop the best way to edit the photos?


 
Yes photoshop is the best way, however like others have pointed out it is not the only way.  It all depends on your needs.  The Bugatti Veyron is probably the best car in the world, but do you really need a 1.7 million dollar car to go to work and back or to the grocery store?  First define what your needs are and what you intend to do with your photographs and then check out the software that meets those needs.  There is software out there that can meet almost anyone's needs at a price they can afford.


----------



## Likal (Jun 4, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Likal said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any other way to edit my photos, without Photoshop? Or is Photoshop the best way to edit the photos?
> ...


 

Can you tell me a bit about how Photoshop is the best? What is it different from other programs? Just interested.
But in general, you're saying that I can get my photos edited well even without Photoshop, right?


----------



## Likal (Jun 4, 2011)

KmH said:


> Are your photos in the JPEG, TIFF, or Raw file format?
> 
> GIMP does not include a Raw converter, though there are many free ones online.
> 
> ...




My photos are in JPEG. So do you recommend on GIMP? And are the free programs online good?


----------



## Likal (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for all those who replied: EPPhoto, 480sparky, 2WheelPhoto, KmH and gryphonslair99.


----------



## ann (Jun 4, 2011)

why not start with the program that came with your camera? Then when you out grow that there are other programs from free to less expensive than Photoshop.  Topaz Labs make a program specially for editing jpegs.  Free trial downloads are available for most editing software. Download some, and see which fits your needs and computer skills.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 4, 2011)

Likal said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Likal said:
> ...



Sure, be glad to.  Photoshop is the industry standard for photo editing/manipulation.  It didn't get that way because of a catchy name or fancy start up graphics, but because it is probably the most complete package on the market.  Both out of the box and external support wise.  There are no major editing nor for that matter minor editing functions not available in photoshop.  It has the largest support base for additional plugins on the market.  Most other major photo editing programs are written to use photoshop plugins.  That is comparable to Chevy, Chrysler, Honda, Toyota etc building their vehicles to use major Ford components. Hardware manufactures such as Wacom design their integration software for things like their tablets to fully and easily function with Photoshop and other Adobe products.  

Most of the other photo editing programs are in many way photoshop clones.  Gimp for example is often listed as the poor man's photoshop.  The GUI is very similar and the functionality is quite similar.  There are drawbacks however.  Corel Paint Shop Pro is another of the popular editing choices.  Very photoshop like, uses photoshop plugins, and has much of the photoshop functionality.  It also has it's fluff addon's such as tubes.  Tubes allows you to place pre-selected images such as flowers, leaves, and other items on a photo for fun.  Not a real sought after serious function but one of the little things that they  use to advertise their programs and people use to make fun frames etc.  The same thing can be done in Photoshop with more control than tubes offers but is not in a little side package.  

Can you edit your photos in other programs?  Absolutely.  The things most photographers want to do to their photos can be accomplished with most of the photo programs on the market.  Some better and or easier than others, but that is more a matter of taste.  For certain areas of photography there are better programs or at least as good.  Phase One Capture One Pro 6 is a popular choice for studio/fashion/portrait photographers.  It is geared for their needs and comes with a photoshop comparable price. 

Your best bet is to look at some of the software out there.  Most photo editing programs come in a trial version.  Download the ones that interest you, see which ones you like and meet your needs and then choose the one that fits your budget.  Me, I'm a Lightroom3/Photoshop user. don't forget to include in the mix the programs that came with your camera.  It may meet your needs.   I started with PS4 years ago when it came out and am very familiar with the program. I stick with it because I know it and like it.  If I was starting fresh I would look at the various programs and pick the one I liked.


----------



## mayhem7 (Jun 30, 2011)

The are lots of others.. Like Photo Filter X. It actually has some very nice features, that you will have a hard time doing in Photoshop. Especially for removing grey-tones after putting together a HDR.
If you are not looking for professional, but quick edits, try Picnik: picnik-photo


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 4, 2011)

Likal, just a question as I read through the postings on this forum...you did not tell us what kind of camera you have, but most digital camera manufacturers provide "editing" software with the camera.  For example, Canon cameras come with "Digital Photo Professional" which is quite useful and does a lot of the basic editing, etc., that you might want to do.  I believe that Nikon and Sony also provide software with their cameras...these are the only ones that I amfamiliar with, I hope others will chime in with their insight into th esoftware that came with their DSLRs

Just to add, these "camera manufacturer specific" software may not provide all the utilities and functionality that something like Photoshop does, but they are effectively free and they do give you some of the basic editing capabilities. HTH.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------



## Mike K (Jul 4, 2011)

Canon includes basic editing software with their cameras. You can do a lot of tweaking in Raw mode. You won't be able to do much in JPEG mode with any program. Shooting in RAW is highly recommended.


----------



## Orrin (Jul 7, 2011)

I would download a copy of Gimp at gimp.org, and give it a try.... if it does what you want it to do, you have saved
some money.  If not, just uninstall it and try something else.


----------



## flea77 (Jul 7, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The Bugatti Veyron is probably the best car in the world, but do you really need a 1.7 million dollar car to go to work and back or to the grocery store?



 I agree with the sentiment that there is a correct tool for every job, but you kinda shot yourself in the foot by saying the Veyron is probably the best car. Best for what? Best for someone who spends the bulk of time remodeling homes and makes three trips a day to Home Depot for lumber? Best for my wife who wants a full sized luxury sedan? Best for the student with no real income who needs to get 30+ MPG in order to still afford to eat? Best for the family of six to go on a family outing? Best for driving the trails in the mountains? The Veyron is like everything else, maybe best at something, mediocre at most, worst at some.

Now to the OP.... There is a tool for every job. If you need the capabilities of Photoshop, the others are useless. If you don't need those capabilities, then something else will do. It all depends. I too use LR3, right along side CS5. Each has it's uses and I need both for my job. Would Gimp work for me? Absolutely not. Would Gimp work for you? Depends on what you need and want.

Allan


----------

